# Advice needed



## Sparkiedog1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and we are looking to move to Spain probably the Almeria area. Is it better to rent before buying? If so do you have any tips/suggestions i.e. Extra costs associated i.e. Do we pay insurance or is that covered by the landlord. Is it best to rent furnished or unfurnished. Rough idea of cost of utilites, cost of tv, internet and phone. We keep seeing advice online about ensuring you have sufficient funds but it does not give a guide on that. We are both 61 early retirees. Also how long can we stay before being regarded as no longer resident in UK? Some sites says strictly 3 months others say longer. I know I have asked a lot but surfing the web has thrown up more questions than advice. Thank you. June🤔


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sparkiedog1 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and we are looking to move to Spain probably the Almeria area. Is it better to rent before buying? If so do you have any tips/suggestions i.e. Extra costs associated i.e. Do we pay insurance or is that covered by the landlord. Is it best to rent furnished or unfurnished. Rough idea of cost of utilites, cost of tv, internet and phone. We keep seeing advice online about ensuring you have sufficient funds but it does not give a guide on that. We are both 61 early retirees. Also how long can we stay before being regarded as no longer resident in UK? Some sites says strictly 3 months others say longer. I know I have asked a lot but surfing the web has thrown up more questions than advice. Thank you. Juneedd14


It is always better to rent anywhere first to be able to look at the area closely. In Spain rental insurance is cheap and you pay it. Generally flats are rented furnished but the quality of the furniture is questionable, at least here in Jaca it is because we are a ski town and landlords like to say that you can stuff their flats with people. I suggest using an established real estate agent wherever you go and explain that you want to look around And rent first but want to buy later. They will become your new best friend. Try to make contact with one prior to arrival and explain what you are looking for. When we bought here after a year and a half we were well aware of the advantages and disadvantages of living in all areas of town. I know nothing about Almeria but I am sure someone here will offer you advice. You will soon discover the value of this sight. Good luck!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> It is always better to rent anywhere first to be able to look at the area closely. In Spain rental insurance is cheap and you pay it. Generally flats are rented furnished but the quality of the furniture is questionable, at least here in Jaca it is because we are a ski town and landlords like to say that you can stuff their flats with people. I suggest using an established real estate agent wherever you go and explain that you want to look around And rent first but want to buy later. They will become your new best friend. Try to make contact with one prior to arrival and explain what you are looking for. When we bought here after a year and a half we were well aware of the advantages and disadvantages of living in all areas of town. I know nothing about Almeria but I am sure someone here will offer you advice. You will soon discover the value of this sight. Good luck!


[NOTE: I'm in one of those moods.]

As opposed to an UNREAL estate agent.

... and there I was thinking this was an English forum (not American)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> [NOTE: I'm in one of those moods.]
> 
> As opposed to an UNREAL estate agent.
> 
> ... and there I was thinking this was an English forum (not American)


English *language *


----------



## Sparkiedog1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for your help. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> English language


 I don't know what you guys call them but my iPad often self corrects and I don't catch it. Realestate. I never knew this was just for Brits. Guess I gotta go?


----------



## Sparkiedog1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Elyles, thank you. Real estate suited me I knew what you meant. How long do you recommend we rent an apartment for. Is it only 3 months we can stay in Spain as a temporary visitor?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sparkiedog1 said:


> Elyles, thank you. Real estate suited me I knew what you meant. How long do you recommend we rent an apartment for. Is it only 3 months we can stay in Spain as a temporary visitor?


You can stay as long as you want but after 90 days, you are obliged to sign on the list of foreigners.

Unless you want to pay the extra and take a holiday let, then rental contracts need to be 6 or 12 months extendible for up to an additional 3 years.

The 3-month thing is when your temporary NIE certificate expires and has to be renewed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> I don't know what you guys call them but my iPad often self corrects and I don't catch it. Realestate. I never knew this was just for Brits. Guess I gotta go?


We don't call it 'real' estate at all!

We deal with Estate Agents


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Elyles said:


> I don't know what you guys call them but my iPad often self corrects and I don't catch it. Realestate. I never knew this was just for Brits. Guess I gotta go?


I think sense of humor is as different as sometime language can be. I believe it was humor? Quien sabe con alguna gente?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> You can stay as long as you want but after 90 days, you are obliged to sign on the list of foreigners. Unless you want to pay the extra and take a holiday let, then rental contracts need to be 6 or 12 months extendible for up to an additional 3 years. The 3-month thing is when your temporary NIE certificate expires and has to be renewed.


I recommend a year to truly know an area. Keep in mind also that many places honor discounted rentals for those over 60.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> We don't call it 'real' estate at all! We deal with Estate Agents


 In the US an Estate Agent is someone who deals with the affairs of a deceased person and is usually an abogado or banker


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> In the US an Estate Agent is someone who deals with the affairs of a deceased person and is usually an abogado or banker


Correct, but not in UK - hence my attempt at humour. An estate agent, in English, is someone who sells property.

Some one who deals with ones estate, is just a lawyer or solicitor.


BTW - I have never heard of rental discounts for over 60's - either in Spain or anywhere else.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Correct, but not in UK - hence my attempt at humour. An estate agent, in English, is someone who sells property. Some one who deals with ones estate, is just a lawyer or solicitor. BTW - I have never heard of rental discounts for over 60's - either in Spain or anywhere else.


 we got a discount our first year here on our taxes in Aragon


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> [NOTE: I'm in one of those moods.]
> 
> As opposed to an UNREAL estate agent.
> 
> ... and there I was thinking this was an English forum (not American)


Not an English forum or American. It's Canadian owned, as you know of course, where we say real estate agent or realtor. 

Did I piss you off?


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Since I live in Spain, I say _inmobliara._


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Not an English forum or American. It's Canadian owned, as you know of course, where we say real estate agent or realtor.
> 
> Did I piss you off?


But that is only in recent years, before that it was British owned and many of us were here during that time. In any case this is the Spanish forum.

In some parts of Canada it would be "un agent immobilier"


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But that is only in recent years, before that it was British owned and many of us were here during that time. In any case this is the Spanish forum. In some parts of Canada it would be "un agent immobilier"


Yeah, those Canucks, like the Scottish talk differently lol


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> But that is only in recent years, before that it was British owned and many of us were here during that time. In any case this is the Spanish forum.
> 
> In some parts of Canada it would be "un agent immobilier"


I know. I was here before the takeover. There are hardly any Canadians on here. Thus the joke.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Yeah, those Canucks, like the Scottish talk differently lol


Canucks?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Sparky, You are in your sixties and thinking of retiring to Spain. 
Rule Number 1:- Do not sell your UK property.
Rule Number 1 (b):- If it is advantageous to you rent out your UK property and you will have excess money to use in Spain because rentals are cheaper there.

Rule Number 2:- Rent off season in Spain for at least 6 weeks and you will know if Spain is for you. Come to Spain now, if you can. The Costas take on a new life from April to September.

Rule Number 3:- Do not buy (repeat Do Not Buy) until you are sure of what you are doing. 

Rule Number 4:- Measure Thrice - Cut Once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkiedog1 (Feb 4, 2016)

We will rent but probably 6 months at a time. We will hope to return to UK for a couple of weeks during that time. Do you know though if it is permissable to stay, say six months and go into France for a week or so and then return to Spain, rather than the UK all the time. How soon before you plan to travel to Spain do you need to rent a home there and do any rentals allow a pet? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparkiedog1 said:


> We will rent but probably 6 months at a time. We will hope to return to UK for a couple of weeks during that time. Do you know though if it is permissable to stay, say six months and go into France for a week or so and then return to Spain, rather than the UK all the time. How soon before you plan to travel to Spain do you need to rent a home there and do any rentals allow a pet? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


No you can't. You are allowed to be here 90 days before you are deemed to be a resident and required to sign onto the foreigners' register. Slipping out to France or Uk or Germany or... will reset that clock, however, once you spend more that 183 days in any calendar year, or, have your centre of economic interest, here, you will be considered to be a 'tax resident' and subject to tax on your worldwide income.


----------



## Sparkiedog1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Its not so much about work as we both took early retirement. (Both now 61) and our income comes from private pensions. Its more about health. We both have repeat prescriptions and I need to be seen twice a year by my specialist. I find the health advice I have read rather confusing. Can I use my EHIC card? Where do I get seen by a GP and can I continue to be seen by my specialist here in the UK or do I somehow arrange to be seen in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparkiedog1 said:


> Its not so much about work as we both took early retirement. (Both now 61) and our income comes from private pensions. Its more about health. We both have repeat prescriptions and I need to be seen twice a year by my specialist. I find the health advice I have read rather confusing. Can I use my EHIC card? Where do I get seen by a GP and can I continue to be seen by my specialist here in the UK or do I somehow arrange to be seen in Spain.


Once you are resident in Spain, you are no longer entitled to NHS because the NHS is based on residence (although the rules are constantly changing on this as and when the UK Govt. has fits.) It is probable that you would have to have health coverage via insurance which might well place restrictions on pre-existing conditions. Once you are in the Spanish NHS system either by contributions paid via employment or by the Convenio Especial system (after one year residence in Spain) or by S! (once you are a UK pensioner) you can be seen by the Spanish specialists who, for the most part, are quite/very good. You can't use your EHIC once you are resident in Spain since it is only intended for use on short stays as a holidaymaker, etc.


----------

